# Super Brain 977



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Super Brain my ass. I need some help with this. Any experts about?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I might have some ideas whats up?


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Link to PDF manual:

http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/BatteryChargers/RB977_manual.pdf


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

dba-one said:


> Super Brain my ass. I need some help with this. Any experts about?


i had one of these chargers and with all the trouble i had my advice would be take it out in the street and run over it., the power supply is good but the charger is junk


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

dba-one said:


> Super Brain my ass. I need some help with this. Any experts about?


What's your problem?


----------



## Bigblock454XXL (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike Clark said:


> What's your problem?


?

I've had mine for about a year and it still works great. I've been charging NICD, NiMh and a Lipo. Still no problems.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the 969 and it works well and the company is right here in edison new jersey:thumbsup:


----------

